# FLUFF: Which chaos god is your favourite?



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

I was just wondering... Which chaos god is the most liked one? Pick the god you like the most. If you cannot decide, you can pick the "Undivided" choice.

*THIS IS FLUFF QUESTION* which means that the chaos god that you pick doesn't necessarily need to be the strongest one of them all...

Myself I picked Undivided.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Although I don't like Chaos as a whole, I can somewhat dig Tzeentch and Nurgle. The prior because he's classy compared to Khorne the god of blockheads and Slaanesh, the weak pleasure goat um _god_. The latter is interesting because Nurgle is really just wicked. Concentrated disease in malevolent sentience isn't easy to fight.

It's a draw. But today I feel more nurgley (I had a lot of coffee)


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Although I don't like Chaos as a whole, I can somewhat dig Tzeentch and Nurgle. The prior because he's classy compared to Khorne the god of blockheads and Slaanesh, the weak pleasure goat um _god_. The latter is interesting because Nurgle is really just wicked. Concentrated disease in malevolent sentience isn't easy to fight.
> 
> It's a draw. But today I feel more nurgley (I had a lot of coffee)


:goodpost: You are so Right!
Yeah... Nurgle is pretty tough guy. Especially his herald, Typhus. I really think He's the most badass of the other HQ's of chaos... :biggrin:


----------



## jfvz (Oct 23, 2010)

Ill have to go slaneesh, through not as most people see him. Slaneesh is not the god of porn, he is the god of the senses, amplifing touch taste sight etc. This grants much insight into the world, lightning fast reflexes (quite handy in a fight are they not?) but this also increases the pleasure sensations which gives him the bad name...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

If this is a *fluff* question, then why is not posted in the *fluff* section?

We do have one of those you know.

Also, I'm pretty sure nobody uses the search button anymore, we have thousands of chaos god threads already, and I'm pretty sure there'll be many more. 

So I can contribute to the topic, I'm saying Tzneetch.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is in the wrong section.  

I pick Khorne.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> If this is a *fluff* question, then why is not posted in the *fluff* section?
> 
> We do have one of those you know.





Serpion5 said:


> This is in the wrong section.


*Moved to the Fluff section. *


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I pick Tzeentch. Magic, pretty colours and an awesome ego makes him better than the other in my opinion.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> *Moved to the Fluff section. *


Cool. It makes me wonder why he put "Fluff" at the beginning and then put it in the General 40k forum... *Facepalm*.


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> *Moved to the Fluff section. *


Gotta thank you


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Cool. It makes me wonder why he put "Fluff" at the beginning and then put it in the General 40k forum... *Facepalm*.


Sorry, it was a mistake. I was supposed to, but accidentally put it into wrong sectoin... :blush: Realized it only after I saw your comment.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

For all those that choose any God other than Slaanesh I shall challenge you naked. For I am Lucius 

I see that everyone thinks that Tzeench is the best, even though that fool Ahriman is he lil butt buddy that steals all my stuff. 

Slaanesh is the way to go, where else do get all the wonderful pleasure and the best drugs ever. I did mention chicks dig a Slaanesh worshipper.

Join the Emperor's Children today we have cookies and plenety of sexy daemonettes just waitin for you. If you don't I shall fight thee naked.

P.S. I am Lucius


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> For all those that choose any God other than Slaanesh I shall challenge you naked.


Bring it bitch. You EC are nothing more than pink armoured perverts.

Tzeentch rules!


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Bring it bitch. You EC are nothing more than pink armoured perverts.
> 
> Tzeentch rules!


Follower of the pitiful Changer of Ways. At least I will get the sex you will only dream of. You on the other hand shall be granted nothing more than a second head growning out of your shoulder.

Your are very brave mortal to accept the challenge of Lucius the Eternal...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> Follower of the pitiful Changer of Ways. At least I will get the sex you will only dream of. You on the other hand shall be granted nothing more than a second head growning out of your shoulder.
> 
> Your are very brave mortal to accept the challenge of Lucius the Eternal...


Who says followers of Tzeentch do not get sex? We are all about change and sex has a lot of that! Plus instead of 2 heads I could get 2 penises which would mean I could have a pair of twins. At the same time!

Plus saying that I am brave? We all know that deep down you are a big pansy really Lucius.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Who says followers of Tzeentch do not get sex? We are all about change and sex has a lot of that! Plus instead of 2 heads I could get 2 penises which would mean I could have a pair of twins. At the same time!
> 
> Plus saying that I am brave? We all know that deep down you are a big pansy really Lucius.


You fool many challenging warriors have died by the greatest swordsman in the galaxy. I have never cowered from a single challenge and I dare you to face me, if your lucky your body will become the new vessel of my likeness. For I am Lucius the Eternal and I shall face thee naked. When I am done Slaanesh will tear you soul to shreds and you will be nothing more than a small shadow of your former self.

FOR I AM LUCIUS!!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Really? I had no idea. So you are actually Lucius? As in THE lucius? Lucuis THE eternal? Hate to break it mate but Ahriman wupps your skinny-boy arse.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am pretty much Undivided when it comes to these Chaos heresies. (Heresy I say! HERESY!). But as a matter of fact I do have a Slaanesh icon sitting here beside my comp... :gulp: 

I must go and punish myself for my lapse of faith in the God Emperor.


----------



## laviathan13089 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> You fool many challenging warriors have died by the greatest swordsman in the galaxy. I have never cowered from a single challenge and I dare you to face me, if your lucky your body will become the new vessel of my likeness. For I am Lucius the Eternal and I shall face thee naked. When I am done Slaanesh will tear you soul to shreds and you will be nothing more than a small shadow of your former self.
> 
> FOR I AM LUCIUS!!!


:laugh:
this is hilarious, we should ask the king of cheese to moderate a fight between these two!


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Really? I had no idea. So you are actually Lucius? As in THE lucius? Lucuis THE eternal? Hate to break it mate but Ahriman wupps your skinny-boy arse.


Yes I am The Lucius... Greatest swordsman to grace the galaxy!!! Ahriman is fool and will one day die by my hands. Damn sons of Magnus.



Doelago said:


> I am pretty much Undivided when it comes to these Chaos heresies. (Heresy I say! HERESY!). But as a matter of fact I do have a Slaanesh icon sitting here beside my comp... :gulp:
> 
> We follow Slaanesh sonner or later. Embrace and accept your fate.
> 
> I must go and punish myself for my lapse of faith in the God Emperor.


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

I vored Nurgle because he is the most morbid of the gods pls has some of the best units in game Plus is very 'fatherly' over his deseises


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said:


> I vored Nurgle because he is the most morbid of the gods pls has some of the best units in game Plus is very 'fatherly' over his deseises


Nurgle is weak and smelly. Only Slaanesh will prevail when the end comes. 

Praise be Slaanesh!

FOR I AM LUCIUS


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> For all those that choose any God other than Slaanesh I shall challenge you naked. For I am Lucius
> 
> I see that everyone thinks that Tzeench is the best, even though that fool Ahriman is he lil butt buddy that steals all my stuff.
> 
> ...


 I take it youve read The Misadventures of Lucius courtesy of the Spore. I'd like to see any follower of Slaanesh kill anything whatsoever but all the others dish it out like Nurgle's pus &/or disiese (appologies for spelling)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> We follow Slaanesh sonner or later. Embrace and accept your fate.


Why the fuck would I follow that cunt?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Why the fuck would I follow that cunt?


He beckons you and you shall follow heed the call. Join us and get a free T-Shirt


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> He beckons you and you shall follow heed the call. Join us and get a free T-Shirt


Why would I want your T-Shirt, when the Emperor gave me a full suit of Power Armor, a Nemesis Force Weapon and a fully functional Battle Barge with crew and support vehicles?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

ChaosDefilerofUlthuan said:


> I take it youve read The Misadventures of Lucius courtesy of the Spore. I'd like to see any follower of Slaanesh kill anything whatsoever but all the others dish it out like Nurgle's pus &/or disiese (appologies for spelling)


Who is Spore. I have no clue of this guy... Slaanesh is the one truest form of Chaos. Nurgle is nothing more than an old man that has out lived his prime.



Doelago said:


> Why would I want your T-Shirt, when the Emperor gave me a full suit of Power Armor, a Nemesis Force Weapon and a fully functional Battle Barge with crew and support vehicles?


The Emperor. The Emperor was weak and pathetic. He may give his shiny toys but just imagine what you can with those things while heeding the call of Slaanesh...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> The Emperor. The Emperor was weak and pathetic.


Ok, thats it. 

_*In fealty of the God Emperor, our undying Lord, and by the grace of the Golden Throne, I declare you to be the Diabolus. Thus it is my sacred duty to end your heretical existence at the hands of dark gods. Your soul is lost beyond retribution, and the only remaining solution is the cleansing of your soul in the sacred fires of His servants! *_ 

- Lord Inquisitor Doelago, servant of the God Emperor. *[997.M41]*


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Ok, thats it.
> 
> _*In fealty of the God Emperor, our undying Lord, and by the grace of the Golden Throne, I declare you to be the Diabolus. Thus it is my sacred duty to end your heretical existence at the hands of dark gods. Your soul is lost beyond retribution, and the only remaining solution is the cleansing of your soul in the sacred fires of His servants! *_
> 
> - Lord Inquisitor Doelago, servant of the God Emperor. *[997.M41]*


Death is only but a door and time is but a window. Challenge me if you like I will win if I live or die. 

Your Emperor can't save your soul from the corruption of Slaanesh even you can't resist his temptations. You wouldn't make 5 steps through 1st of his 6 cricles. 

FOR I AM LUCIUS AND SHALL FACE ALL WHO OPPOSE ME NAKED !!!!


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll swear undying servitude to whichever god will end the infinite number "Which X is your favourite" threads.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> Death is only but a door and time is but a window. Challenge me if you like I will win if I live or die.


Thus I will save you from the only way to save your soul, and lock you in a cell of fire for all eternity. 



Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> You wouldn't make 5 steps through 1st of his 6 cricles.


I wont have to walk through his retarded circles, cause Draigo burned them all down while he was on vacation. 



Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> FOR I AM LUCIUS AND SHALL FACE ALL WHO OPPOSE ME NAKED !!!!


Wrong, your an imposter. An evil daemon. Malformed and ugly. Just seeing you naked makes Slaanesh want to take his life. 





Just fucking with yah!


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I am pretty much Undivided when it comes to these Chaos heresies.


You literally said that didn't you? :laugh:

Tzeentch please.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Catpain Rich said:


> You literally said that didn't you? :laugh:


What? :scratchhead:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

laviathan13089 said:


> :laugh:
> this is hilarious, we should ask the king of cheese to moderate a fight between these two!


I would quite gladly face the gimp. However my car will not reach the Eye of Terror.


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I would quite gladly face the gimp. However my car will not reach the Eye of Terror.


Your cowerdice knows no bounds.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't worry I'll lend you my Battle Barge :wink:


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Don't worry I'll lend you my Battle Barge :wink:


And will I be facing both of you. I am currently in orbit outside the Cadian Gate.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh crap - that looks like a whole Imperial fleet headed your way :shok:

My bad......


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Oh crap - that looks like a whole Imperial fleet headed your way :shok:
> 
> My bad......


I fear no one. FOR I AM LUCIUS


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking forward to it. :grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Loving the sly thread hi-jacking, but yeah, Stephen, I got your back - Slaaneshi scum...
:aggressive:


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> He beckons you and you shall follow heed the call. Join us and get a free T-Shirt


It'll probably have rebecca black on the front, friday on the back and on the shoulders it'll say I <3 JB :laugh:


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Here in the Emperor's Children we do not advacate pedophilia. We are waiting until she turns 18


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!
SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!

Join Khorne or lose your head! (terms and conditions apply)


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the nail in the coffin for Lucius_the_eternal.
Justin beiber MUST be a slaanesh guy.. How else would half the population want tomslice him open with a rusty spoon but the other half willing to commit mass suicide for one glimpse?


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Beiber is one of those who follow our path that we do not proudly claim. His day is coming when I return form the Abbadon's Black Crusade, he will meet me in Mortal Kombat where he will fall and beg for Slaanesh's fogivance in failing to defeat me.

He is always stating he cannot be beating when he uses Sub-Zero.

He cannot defeat me FOR I AM LUCIUS THE ETERNAL AND NO ONE CAN BEST LUCIUS WITH MILLENA UNDER HIS CONTROL!!!

I AM LUCIUS


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Tzeentch is the best because he is one with all scholars!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> Beiber is one of those who follow our path that we do not proudly claim. His day is coming when I return form the Abbadon's Black Crusade, he will meet me in Mortal Kombat where he will fall and beg for Slaanesh's fogivance in failing to defeat me.


Couldn't we just lop his head off with a chainaxe? it would be sooo much easier...


----------



## Lucius_the_Eternal (May 20, 2011)

Mortal Kombat is much more fun, Slaanesh has dibs on his soul for eternal torment and I lucius have been tasked to claim it for him.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

MAIM BURN KILL etc etc. Nurgle's second.


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Lucius_the_Eternal said:


> I fear no one. FOR I AM LUCIUS


Ususally I don't side with the Imperium but I also hate Slaaneshis jokes so... Doelago. I'll help too. We must eliminate this scum! Yet he claims to be the most favoured servant! Bah!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Lobster claws for some, miniature second heads for others!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Myself...

What? If I could, I would sacrifice the entire population of a system just so that I can become a Daemon Prince, and then I'd continue amassing souls and followers and eventually I'd reach godhood.

Failing that, I'd just create me my own Daemon world. But NO WAY that I'd become a servant of anyone, I'd rather be my own master!

So I voted for undivided, for lack of the option "Myself"


----------

